# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Breeding false tomato frogs

## ryanw

i have a pair of adult false tomato frogs and want to breed them, however i cannot find any detailed info on the subject. have any of you guys had any success? any info such as climatic conditions, temps, humidity and times of year to encourage breeding 
would be most appreciated. :Frog Smile: 

also is there any other species of amphibians that can safely be kept with tomato frogs despite there toxicity without putting either at risk :AR15:

----------


## X Frogs X

Hi, I'm not sure on breeding whites but I know they are one of the easiest to breed. As for your tomato frogs I have 2 that live in an large exo terra terrarium along with my femal adult whites tree frog and my water dragon and they all get on fine. Many people say not go mix species but I think it just depends. I've had them together almost a year and never had any problems. The water dragon sleeps at night so doesn't bother the nocturnal frogs and visa versa. I also have a 1inch baby whites kept in a much smaller plastic tank with it's own heat mat etc, this I will move in with the others once he/she is big enough not to get eaten! Have you kept other frogs before apart from tomatos?

----------


## Amy

I disagree with X Fox X.  To avoid stress and slow deaths, I would keep them by themselves.  False Tomato frogs can cause a reaction in a human, now imagine to another frog who's skin is like a sponge.  They are also aggressive eaters...so they could easily mistake another species for lunch, it might not finish them off, but injuries are something to worry about.

----------


## ryanw

> Hi, I'm not sure on breeding whites but I know they are one of the easiest to breed. As for your tomato frogs I have 2 that live in an large exo terra terrarium along with my femal adult whites tree frog and my water dragon and they all get on fine. Many people say not go mix species but I think it just depends. I've had them together almost a year and never had any problems. The water dragon sleeps at night so doesn't bother the nocturnal frogs and visa versa. I also have a 1inch baby whites kept in a much smaller plastic tank with it's own heat mat etc, this I will move in with the others once he/she is big enough not to get eaten! Have you kept other frogs before apart from tomatos?


yes i have kept other frogs, at the moment i have 4 cuban tree frogs, 2 tomatoes, 2 kassina maculata and a pacman to go with the snakes and bearded dragons! each species is housed seperately

----------

